# How do (if you do) keep your tackle box organized?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a couple of soft boxes with insert plastic boxes that I use most and they are my best effort at keeping tackle organized. For years, I would take an afternoon and reorganize my box only to have it get wormdirt missed up shortly after. 

Are there any tricks I don't know about that keeps tackle organized?


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it is almost like untangleing a extension cord.......................I know how ya feel......


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

For me it's part of the whole 'fishing experience' to go through and reorganize my lures and stuff every once in a while. It lets me know how woefully inadequate my tackle supply is. I always end up making a trip to Academy afterwards to pick up another 'must have'. 



Although I just went out and bought a bunch of the Plano plastic organizers and now I'm looking for a soft bag to hold them all in. I think it'll work pretty good. Of course then I have all my soft plastics...


----------

